# Neue Tools für die S7-1200



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

Nur wenige Tage nach dem Erscheinen der neuen *S7-1200-Steuerungsgeneration* 
bietet DELTALOGIC dafür schon die ersten Tools an. Auf Grund sehr guter Kenntnisse 
im SIMATIC-Bereich gelang es in extrem kurzer Zeit, die Kommunikationsbibliothek 
*ACCON-AGLink* an die neue Steuerungsfamilie anzupassen. In der neuen Version 4.3 ist 
diese Unterstützung bereits enthalten. Wie bei ACCON-AGLink üblich, ist eine Programm-
änderung bei Steuerungswechsel nicht erforderlich. Einfach die neue Steuerungsfamilie 
in der Konfiguration einstellen und zugreifen. Alle Kunden mit einem Wartungsvertrag 
bzw. einem Software-Update-Service-Vertrag erhalten ihr Update automatisch per 
E-Mail zugeschickt.

Auch *ACCON-S7-EasyLog* profitiert von der erweiterten SPS-Unterstützung. Der flexible 
Datenlogger kann in der neuen Version 3.4 bereits ebenfalls Daten aus der neue 
S7-1200-Steuerungsfamilie auslesen und archivieren.

Auf der Internetseite von DELTALOGIC gibt es *hier* die beiden neuen Tools als 
Demoversion kostenlos zum Herunterladen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juni 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ... Auf Grund sehr guter Kenntnisse im SIMATIC-Bereich ...


Wäre das jetzt sehr neugierig, wenn ich jetzt nachfragte, ob sich im Bereich der Programmdaten bei der 1200er gegenüber der 200er viel getan hat?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wäre das jetzt sehr neugierig, wenn ich jetzt nachfragte, ob sich im Bereich der Programmdaten bei der 1200er gegenüber der 200er viel getan hat?


Meiner Meinung nach hat sich einiges getan. Lassen wir mal solche Kleinigkeiten wie den Hauptspeicher- und Prozessorleistunsgbedarf einfach weg.
Alles integriert (war bekannt), nur noch KOP und FUP (war bekannt), keine Timer und Zähler mehr (ich habe sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden) diese werden jetzt über Bausteine realisiert, mehrere DBs möglich (nicht nur impliziter DB1 als Var wie bei 200er), zwanghaftes Verwenden von Symbolischen Operanden in DBs kann eingestellt werden, Sondermerker habe ich nicht gesehen, es gibt neben den OBs auch FCs und FBs.
Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen, werde mich aber in nächster Zeit noch öfters mit den Kleinen beschäftigen. Ich finde auf jeden Fall, dass der (Listen-)Preis von 145,- EUR für die 1211 inklusive Netzwerkanschluss ein Hammer ist. Selbst die 1214 kostet nur 295,- EUR.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juni 2009)

wird ein ACCON-PG für die Kleine kommen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wird ein ACCON-PG für die Kleine kommen?


Ist nicht geplant. Bei einem Listenpreis von unter 300,- EUR für das Original inclusive HMI-Software wird sich das für Fremdanbieter kaum lohnen.


----------



## zotos (16 Juni 2009)

Ich will Deinen vorbildlichen Werbe-Thread ja nicht mit einer Diskussion über die S7-1200 belasten. Aber endlich meldet sich mal einer mit Ahnung und einem Anschauungsobjekt zu Wort.

Was mich interessieren würde: 
Welche Möglichkeiten hat man denn nun Variablen anzulegen, nur Merker und DBs? 
Wie sieht es mit den FBs aus, braucht man da immer noch Instanz-DBs? 
Muss man immer noch alle Baustein durchnummerieren?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich will Deinen vorbildlichen Werbe-Thread ja nicht mit einer Diskussion über die S7-1200 belasten.


Kein Problem, finde ich sogar gut. Nichts ist schlimmer, wie wenn keiner irgend etwas dazu schreibt. So weiß ich wenigstens, dass das Thema auch für andere interessant ist.



zotos schrieb:


> Aber endlich meldet sich mal einer mit Ahnung und einem Anschauungsobjekt zu Wort.


Danke für die Blumen, aber die Ahnung wird in nächster Zeit noch der Erkenntnis weichen müssen ;-)



zotos schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde:
> Welche Möglichkeiten hat man denn nun Variablen anzulegen, nur Merker und DBs?
> Wie sieht es mit den FBs aus, braucht man da immer noch Instanz-DBs?
> Muss man immer noch alle Baustein durchnummerieren?



Es gibt auch Variablen unabhängig von den DBs und Merkern. Was die aussagen bzw. wofür die gut sind muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen. An dieser Stelle ein kleiner Kritikpunkt: sonst bin ich gewohnt, dass eine pdf mit Anleitung zur Software mit Steuerungsbeschreibung mitgeliefert wird. Dies ist dieses mal nicht der Fall. Es gibt ein Systemhandbuch (habe ich dann später gesehen). Das ist aber noch nicht lieferbar und der Liefertermin steht auch noch nicht fest. Und die Online-Hilfe ist für mich etwas unübersichtlich.

Die FBs benötigen noch Instanz-DBs (soweit ich das bis jetzt erkennen kann).

Zur Nummerierung der Bausteine: man muss explizit die manuelle Nummerierung einschalten, Standard ist das automatische Hochzählen der Bausteinnummer.


----------

